
Ask HN: Who's Hiring, Hire Me (Entry Level) - nate_robo
I&#x27;m a recent graduate of Ithaca College where I studied Computer Science. Looking for an entry-level position within the Greater New York City area. I&#x27;ve had a tough time locating entry-level positions which also don&#x27;t require 3+ years of industry experience? With a lack of a personal network in the area being I&#x27;m originally from PA my search has been limited to online boards etc. and I&#x27;m having a tough time hearing back from most places.<p>resume: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;naterobodotcom.files.wordpress.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;resume-updated.pdf
======
gus_massa
There is an oficial "Who is hiring" post the first day of each month. Post
like this are usually ignored of flagged.

You can try reading the June edition:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814828)
(644 points, 19 days ago, 1032 comments)

Wait a week+ and repost this in the correct thread.

~~~
greenyoda
_" Wait a week+ and repost this in the correct thread."_

Just to clarify, the thread for job seekers to post their information in is
the monthly "who wants to be hired" post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814830)

The "who is hiring" post is where employers post their job ads.

There's also a posting for freelancers:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11814829)

All these threads are automatically created on the first business day of each
month.

------
elmojenkins
maybe look outside of NY, perhaps..PA?

